# Doc's DIY Tropheus Project



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Initially the plan was to build a custom stand and canopy for a friend who planned to get into the hobby. Despite a recent change of plans, my brother and I decided to forge ahead with the stand and canopy and move my F1 Tropheus Chipimbi from their 75 gallon grow-out. The stand and canopy will be built to fit a custom 140-gallon tank (72" x 19" x 24") which I am picking up from Bow Valley Aquariums on March 4, 2010.

Here are the progress pics of the stand.....

All frame holes have been piloted with a countersink bit. We then constructed the frames using particle board screws dipped in wood glue. We used the particle board screws because of their solid thread and the washer type heads make for a tremendously strong hold.









Bottom Frame









Floor - We used 2x6 for the outer pieces and 2x4 for cross supports. This left a 2" lip around the frame. We added 3/8" plywood to form a "floor" which will hold the DIY sump filter.









Top Frame - We used 2x6 studs so that no vertical center support is required which would interfere with sump access.









In order to keep both frames square, we used a Wolfcraft 90 degree clamp. This thing is a must have for DIY'ers.









When it came time to add vertical supports, we used a Kreg pocket hole jig so we did not need to use "screw strips" or additional supports (which also mean additional weight).









Here's a shot of a 2x4 stud after using the Kreg jig.









A couple of shots showing the verticals being placed and how we built our corners.

















The basic stand structure.









We used angle braces against the vertical supports and in the top frame to strengthen the stand and help prevent "racking".

















The stand has been built 17" longer than the tank to accommodate the external overflow and return plumbing. Plywood inserts were placed in the top frame to help support plumbing. Holes will be drilled once the tank is in place.









Well....that's it for now. Next step is to prime the structure with Zinssers primer/sealer and paint with Super Beauti-Tone Liquid Plastic Enamel.


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Since the inside of the canopy will receive the same primer/paint treatment as the stand structure, we decided to take a run at our first DIY canopy.

So far.....

The basic skeleton - We ripped down 2x4 studs to make a 2x2 frame. Again the 90 degree clamp was my best friend. Once again, holes were piloted with the countersink bit and "wet-dipped" particle board screws were used. The canopy is also built 17" longer than the tank.

A couple of views of the basic canopy frame.

















The lighting/lid support has been added. Now we're ready to skin, prime and paint.









More to follow.....


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks very nice! I will be anxious to see the finished project. I'm getting ready to embark on a standing building project for my recently acquired 220g. This will be my first wood working project, thanks for posting the pictures and description of yours, you have given me some good ideas and answered a few basic wood working question I have.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice detailed pics of the stand & canopy build. I like the idea for incorporating the extra length of the stand for sump & plumbing and look forward to your further progress.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Great build! Looks super sturdy. Pocket holes for screws work fantastic. Are you going to make "face frames " for the outside of the framing? Cause the pocket holes work great for cabinet frames also! GOOD JOB! and Good Luck!----R-DUB


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Thinking pocket holes are the only way to go. This Kreg jig is a fun toy!

Wow. I forget how much I hate painting until I have to paint something. Lol!

Pics once it dries.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Well built. You planning to land 747's on that thing. :thumb:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice job, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Well a little progress. Drying time sure slows things down.

Canopy - Front View









Canopy - Rear View









Stand - Rear View









Stand - Front View









Padding - Although I do not like Styrofoam, I believe that a buffer is necessary to compensate for imperfections in lumber. I glued strips (1.5" wide) of foam-rubber anti-fatigue mat around the surface where the tank will sit.









Time to start skinning!


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

<<Oops>>


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow I'm impressed beautiful job can't wait to see the finished product. :thumb:


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, we've finally started with the finishing. The stand and canopy will be skinned with 1/4" oak plywood and trimmed with solid oak moldings. All holes are filled with stain-able wood filler and will be sanded once it dries.

Here is a close up of one front corner. 









This is the stand from the front.....so far. We have added 2 vertical supports, for the doors, which will be primed and painted as well.









That's it for now. I hope to update again soon. I pick up the tank tomorrow.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## gymdog (May 24, 2007)

keep it rolling baby. very nice work!!!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

can't wait to see the rest


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, I picked up the tank yesterday and planned to post pics tonight.

Unfortunately, the manufacturer did such a brutal job of prepping the tank for pick-up that I have some serious clean-up to do before I would be comfortable adding photos to this thread. :x

Hopefully on the weekend.


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Well....... here is a rather brief update. I have been traveling on business and have not had much time to work on this project.

I have not had time to clean up "the beast" but here is a quick pic anyway.









As well, I put a bead of silicone around the perimeter of the "plumbing tray". That way if the overflow or return plumbing leak, the water will be contained.









The sump area is now finished with a layer of plastic laminate and a bead of white silicone.









More to come.....


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

:drooling: 
Very Nice! I'm impressed. I think your stand is going to outlive your tank. I'm very interested in watching you finish this project! One thing, if it was mine, I would go ahead and seal the inside of the oak plywood, to help prevent any moisture from damaging it. But it all looks very nice, very sturdy. Keep us updated.
:thumb:


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## gymdog (May 24, 2007)

:drooling: opcorn:


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I am really enjoying this project so far.



> One thing, if it was mine, I would go ahead and seal the inside of the oak plywood, to help prevent any moisture from damaging it.


Thank you for the suggestion. I actually considered sealing the back of the oak, but came up with a different strategy that I "hope" will deal with moisture build-up. That will come in a future update.

Till then....... :fish:


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

In hopes of keeping my cat out of my stand, while still allowing humidity to escape, I designed a back panel out of 1/8 pegboard.



















Installed with Bostitch air stapler.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

nice build


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking good. I like the peg board on the back, I have a couple of the feline beast's to contend with too.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

that's a great idea


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks a really good build, can't have enough tools


----------



## Koila (Mar 15, 2010)

*Doc_Polit*

How is your tank now? Did it ever get set up?

Thanks!


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

My tank is not yet set up.

I am posting pics as I go so it will be a while yet.

I still have to finish the stand, clean up the tank, install the background, make the DIY wet/dry filter, run the plumbing, complete the canopy and install the lights.

Who needs spare time anyway? :lol:


----------



## SuperBro (Feb 22, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, at long last I finally have some update photos. I was forced to take a break from this project to sell off my surplus equipment and then I had to deal with the crash of my grow-out tank.

Anyway....I have once again taken residence in my garage. :lol:

In true Doc Polit form, I changed the game plan part way through. Out goes the previous canopy design and the 2" x 2" frame. The new canopy is faced with 1" x 8" solid oak.

The front and sides are joined at a 45 degree angle.









Inner corner supports (3/4" x 3/4" oak) are pinned in place.









Oak tank rails are fastened to the front and side facing, leaving a 1.5" lip/overhang to hide the euro-brace (and water level).


























The back supports are 1" x 2" fir slats.









As the canopy is (like the stand) 17" longer than the tank, inner tank supports are proving to be challenging. Here is the support that will straddle the euro-brace adjacent to the external overflow.









1" x 2" fir lid supports are in place and the rear half of the lid has been fastened. The pine lid will be skinned with 1/4" oak ply to match the stand.









Here is a quick teaser of the doors that I made from oak burlap and laminate which matches the inside of the stand. I just need to add edge trim and hardware.









That's all for now.....dinner awaits. Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

very nice... i like


----------

